# Whats wrong with this picture?



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I know ALL of you will get this, but the real problem is, this was done by a previously employed ( a well respected previously employed ) plumber at my new company. 
There is a long back story to this customer. At my old company, I installed a Breezair evap cooler for her about 10 years ago. And I've done the startups and shutdowns every year since. And it still looks and runs like new. And they WON'T let anyone else touch it. She never knew I was a plumber too.
I cleared her kitchen drain proper, from under the sink with my Mytana machine, and sold her a new wall mount faucet. Good callout, for me, and now I have her for plumbing and that Breezair. 
I intend to fix that problem when I do her cooler service this spring. I just want to do it in a way that doesn't make the company look bad. I'm good at that sort of stuff.
Anyway, pic for your inspection.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

actually it all looks like hell

But the black 90 and the lack of a vaccum breaker on the sediment is the worst...

also so you bought the pipe from a hardware store


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> actually it all looks like hell
> 
> But the black 90 and the lack of a vaccum breaker on the sediment is the worst...
> 
> also so you bought the pipe from a hardware store


All the above for sure, also have to love how nice and plumb it all is.:blink:
and maybeeee they don't have winters???


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That looks like shiot :laughing: the black iron 90 is just plain sad. And the clamps holding the piping to the building just makes me sick. Hook yur truck up to that mess and rip it off the wall.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah, I got the impression from the customer, the other plumber was meh..
out here, its common to have uninsulated piping. But yes, we are "supposed" to put those backflow things on all hosebibbs, but, people hate those things. The black 90 is the big issue. Sad part is, there are 3 more 90's in this mess, and two of them are galvanized. Someone just got too lazy to go get two more. And HD is only about a mile away...
I don't know the "why" this was done, I'm guessing HO wanted the bibb outside the gate that is to the left (not in pic)


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Drop those 90's in muratic acid! LOL, sorry could not resist.I would repalce thse boiler drains to a boiler drain that shoots off in a 45 degree so it is not a knuckle buster working with the hose.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

You can't run an actual hose bib through the wall at some point? Pipe on the outside of a house looks like hell, and would freeze and make pretty little ice plumes after it bursts where I'm from.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

You can't run an actual hose bib through the wall at some point? Pipe on the outside of a house looks like hell, and would freeze and make pretty little ice plumes after it bursts where I'm from.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

In the south where freezing temps are limited installing horitzontal runs on the exterior home could be a better solution then cutting and destroying drywall,matching paint.invovling other trades people as long as it is the home owners decision.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MikeS said:


> yeah, I got the impression from the customer, the other plumber was meh..
> out here, its common to have uninsulated piping. But yes, we are "supposed" to put those backflow things on all hosebibbs, but, people hate those things. The black 90 is the big issue. Sad part is, there are 3 more 90's in this mess, and two of them are galvanized. Someone just got too lazy to go get two more. And HD is only about a mile away...
> I don't know the "why" this was done, I'm guessing HO wanted the bibb outside the gate that is to the left (not in pic)


 






Those 'backflow things' are called vacuum breakers. They will protect the homeowner's home from potentially toxic substances being drawn back into the home's potable water lines. 

As for using galvanized pipe for a water line, who still does that? The water rusts sitting in the line, then when the homeowner opens that hose spigot, the first few seconds, rusty water comes out.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Those 'backflow things' are called vacuum breakers. They will protect the homeowner's home from potentially toxic substances being drawn back into the home's potable water lines.
> 
> As for using galvanized pipe for a water line, who still does that? The water rusts sitting in the line, then when the homeowner opens that hose spigot, the first few seconds, rusty water comes out.


 
We still have customers (older) that want repipes done in Galv.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

MikeS said:


> I know ALL of you will get this, but the real problem is, this was done by a previously employed ( a well respected previously employed ) plumber at my new company.
> There is a long back story to this customer. At my old company, I installed a Breezair evap cooler for her about 10 years ago. And I've done the startups and shutdowns every year since. And it still looks and runs like new. And they WON'T let anyone else touch it. She never knew I was a plumber too.
> I cleared her kitchen drain proper, from under the sink with my Mytana machine, and sold her a new wall mount faucet. Good callout, for me, and now I have her for plumbing and that Breezair.
> I intend to fix that problem when I do her cooler service this spring. I just want to do it in a way that doesn't make the company look bad. I'm good at that sort of stuff.
> Anyway, pic for your inspection.


 

Asside from horrible looks, lack of insulation and the black elbo what about no virtical support?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*YES I WOULD HAVE USED JUST ONE MORE GALV.
90 UNDER THAT GARDEN VALVE SO THE RISER
COULD BE STRAPPED TO THE WALL !
AND THE H/O WOULD NOT BUST THEIR KNUCKLES
USING THE HOSE BIB AND THE ANTI SIPHON :thumbup: 

*


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

MikeS said:


> yeah, I got the impression from the customer, the other plumber was meh..
> out here, its common to have uninsulated piping. But yes, we are "supposed" to put those backflow things on all hosebibbs, but, people hate those things. The black 90 is the big issue. Sad part is, there are 3 more 90's in this mess, and two of them are galvanized. Someone just got too lazy to go get two more. And HD is only about a mile away...
> I don't know the "why" this was done, I'm guessing HO wanted the bibb outside the gate that is to the left (not in pic)


You said you are a plumber and you don`t know that they are called vacuum breaker`s ?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> You said you are a plumber and you don`t know that they are called vacuum breaker`s ?


:icon_rolleyes:

I'm being sarcastic....


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Those 'backflow things' are called vacuum breakers. They will protect the homeowner's home from potentially toxic substances being drawn back into the home's potable water lines.
> 
> As for using galvanized pipe for a water line, who still does that? The water rusts sitting in the line, then when the homeowner opens that hose spigot, the first few seconds, rusty water comes out.


Not just the homeowners but the whole public drinking water! (that is if you don't have check valves in your area, we don't!)


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pitiful.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

burn it down.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Bugger me! we have not been allowed to use gal for nearly 30 years on water supply. that is a bad installation...love the BI bend!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

If no vacuum breaker is installed, what are the chances it will siphon bad water into public drinking water? How about .0000000000005! Of coarse i always Install bibs with VB's but in reality, it will never happen. It's just another code we plumbers stand by


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> If no vacuum breaker is installed, what are the chances it will siphon bad water into public drinking water? How about .0000000000005! Of coarse i always Install bibs with VB's but in reality, it will never happen. It's just another code we plumbers stand by


never ?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> If no vacuum breaker is installed, what are the chances it will siphon bad water into public drinking water? How about .0000000000005! Of coarse i always Install bibs with VB's but in reality, it will never happen. It's just another code we plumbers stand by


We wouldn't be installing them if something real bad hadn't happened before, like someone dying.:yes: But I do agree that it is very unlikely it would happen.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

It only takes one of those fertilizer nozzles for the hose and a broken water main or a fire to get back siphonage to draw it into the mains. IMHO hoses should not fit onto a hose Bibb, they should only fit the vaccuum breaker which fits the hose bibb.


----------

